# Big Brother-Hammer - Nadja Abd el Farrag zieht ein !!!



## Mandalorianer (25 Aug. 2011)

*Von wegen neues Leben
Big Brother-Hammer! Nadja Abd el Farrag zieht ein
​*

Langsam aber sicher geht es auf das große Big Brother-Finale 
zu und für die Bewohner wird es immer nervenaufreibender. Erst musste Steve (26) völlig unerwartet bei einem Exit-Voting das Haus verlassen, dann kämpfte die BB-Truppe stundenlang um ein Auto. Powerfrau Daggy (31) kann es immer noch nicht richtig fassen, das am 12. September schon wieder alles vorbei sein soll. Dabei gehört sie zu den Ureinwohnern der elften Staffel und hat jede Veränderung, jeden Ein- und Auszug hautnah miterlebt. Natürlich auch die Blitzbesuche der Promis Gina-Lisa Lohfink (24) und Ross Antony (37). Am kommenden Montag gibt es sogar noch weiteren Promibesuch im TV-Container: Nadja Abd el Farrag (46) – die Ex von Poptitan Dieter Bohlen (57) – zieht doch tatsächlich ins BB-Haus ein!

Ganze drei Tage lang wird sich die 46-Jährige in die WG einnisten. Wer jetzt ein Déjà-vu-Erlebnis hat, dem soll auf die Sprünge geholfen werden: Bereits vor zwei Jahren zog es Nadja in den Container, um eine der Bewohnerinnen – Nadine Sommerfeld, auch genannt „Naddel“ – gehörig den Marsch zu blasen, da „Naddel“ schließlich ihr Spitzname sei, auf den sie Patent angemeldet habe.

Den bevorstehenden Besuch wird Nadja aber wohl etwas lockerer angehen lassen. Die Frage ist nur, ob die Bewohner sie – jetzt, da sie sich erstmals ohne Perücke in der Öffentlichkeit zeigte – überhaupt erkennen werden. Wollte sich die 46-Jährige mit der Perücken-Aktion nicht endlich von ihrem alten Leben verabschieden und einen Neuanfang wagen? 
Mit dem Einzug ins BB-Haus verfällt sie nun unerwartet schnell wieder in alte Verhaltensmuster. 


Gruss vom Gollum


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Aug. 2011)

Die Elite des Pöbels mischt wieder mit!


----------



## BlueLynne (25 Aug. 2011)

nehme an, gibt ordentlich Kohle dafür


----------



## buck danny (25 Aug. 2011)

nur rein mit ihr, und dann abschliesen und die Schlüssel weg schmeissen.... und diese Spacken da drin verrotten lassen.....


----------



## Franky70 (25 Aug. 2011)

Fehlt noch Lader Kot.


----------



## posemuckel (25 Aug. 2011)

Wen interessiert dieses asoziale Pack in dieser verfilmten Gehirnerschütterung eigentlich??????


----------



## JayP (26 Aug. 2011)

Naddel die Allzweckwaffe:

In einem Schlachtfeld, bei dem jeder andere davonlaufen würde(Big Brother), 

geht Naddel wieder und wieder rein und säuft sich alles schön.


----------



## Palmina6 (26 Aug. 2011)

Der Bodensatz der Republik trifft sich. Dass es diese Blödsinnssendung noch gibt. Gruppe des Produktionsteams und der Darsteller ist größer als die Gruppe der Zuschauer.


----------



## Franky70 (26 Aug. 2011)

Ich will nicht sagen, früher war alles besser, aber in den 80`ern gab es solchen TV Müll wie BB, Alm, Dschungel etc. nicht und er wäre in der Form undenkbar gewesen.
Menschenwürde...für viele dieser mediengeilen Gestalten ein Fremdwort. Da wird Scheisse gefressen, sich darin rumgewälzt...
Man darf gespannt sein, wohin diese Entwicklung führt.


----------



## hoppel (29 Aug. 2011)

Boah was nen Hammer (Ironie) die alte macht doch alles für Geld


----------

